# Combo License's and Does



## BIGCHRIS

If i read this all right from a few posts I seen and what it says on the back of my combo tag....I can shoot a doe no problem and use one of the tags to tag her with? I didn't have to apply for a doe tag? If this is true than why did I waste my money applying for a doe tag?


----------



## icefalcon

No doe with gun unless you buy or draw an antler-less tag. And you can only shoot doe with bow during bow season, not during rifle season. Looks like you could shoot 2 does with bow during bow seasons though - but no bucks then.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

The antlerless language on the combo tags are for bowhunters only.


----------



## malainse

icefalcon said:


> No doe with gun unless you buy or draw an antler-less tag. And you can only shoot doe with bow during bow season, not during rifle season. Looks like you could shoot 2 does with bow during bow seasons though - but no bucks then.





GVDocHoliday said:


> The antlerless language on the combo tags are for bowhunters only.


Correct and correct.


----------



## Roosevelt

if you have an unused antlerless tag in your possesion you can tag a gunshot button buck or undersized spike with your regular or combo restricted kill tag and save the antlerless tag for later.


----------



## 8nchuck

Roosevelt said:


> if you have an unused antlerless tag in your possesion you can tag a gunshot button buck or undersized spike with your regular or combo restricted kill tag and save the antlerless tag for later.


 
???? 

I thought you had to tag it with the anterless tag, if you use a gun. 

Aren't the anterless tag stand alone tags too? so you would not even need a combo tag to use an anterless tag. they are in DMU 452

Combo - doe with bow - bucks with gun. but if you use the regular buck tag 1st then your second buck, in the gun season or in bow, would have to be a buck with 4 pts or more on one side, hence a restricted tag. 

Now, you can still shoot a doe in the bow season with the restricted tag. 

This is how I understand it.


----------



## casscityalum

Correct. You can only shoot a doe with a bow during bow season. Now it does not matter which tag you use first(reg or restricted). Any county(private or statelands) is a go for a doe with the combo tag during bow seasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roosevelt

8nchuck said:


> ????
> 
> I thought you had to tag it with the anterless tag, if you use a gun....


Nope! pg. 12 of the hunting guide "Tagging option for antlerless deer hunters".

As long as you have an unused antlerless tag for the DMU you are hunting you can use any antlered deer kill tag to tag a male antlerless deer. A male antlerless deer is any male deer w'out antlers or w' antlers extending less than 3" above skull.

This rule applies to all muzzloading and firearm deer seasons.


----------



## BIGCHRIS

okay let me see if I am getting this right. I have a combo that I bought for gun season. I also drew a doe tag for a county I don't hunt anymore and probably won't be going back to in the days that follow. Of course I am not gonna use the doe tag, but I can still kill a doe with my bow and use one of the combo tags?


----------



## wartfroggy

BIGCHRIS said:


> okay let me see if I am getting this right. I have a combo that I bought for gun season. I also drew a doe tag for a county I don't hunt anymore and probably won't be going back to in the days that follow. Of course I am not gonna use the doe tag, but I can still kill a doe with my bow and use one of the combo tags?


 Yes, you can use your combo tag to tag a doe if it is shot with your bow during bow season.


----------



## dead short

BIGCHRIS said:


> okay let me see if I am getting this right. I have a combo that I bought for gun season. I also drew a doe tag for a county I don't hunt anymore and probably won't be going back to in the days that follow. Of course I am not gonna use the doe tag, but I can still kill a doe with my bow and use one of the combo tags?


PM Sent.....


----------

